# Anywhere good for snorkeling on Gulf coast of Florida?



## Egret1986 (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't believe I've never been to the Gulf coast of Florida.  I've been to Miami, Key West and along the east coast.  I'm aware that the Gulf of Mexico is not going to be the same as being in the Caribbean.  However, I don't think we're going to be able to afford a trip there for awhile.  We can only travel Spring Break, which I think might be difficult for us to get as an exchange, and summer.  From what I've read and what I know, I think June would be better than August.  I went through some old threads reading up on different Gulf areas.  My understanding for a beautiful white sand beach, I would be looking for something on Siesta Key.  I saw Calini available.  There is also availability at Gulf Tides of Longboat Key.  However, folks were upset about the sand replenishment.  There was also availability at Club Regency on Marco Island, but some folks indicated the beaches are nicer in the Sarasota area.  There's also availability on Sanibel, but it is mid-August.  We're a family of 4 with two 15-year-olds.  I'm a summer/beach freak.  My sons enjoy the beach and have never been to any beaches other than the East Coast.  My husband isn't a major beach person, but loved our trip to the Caribbean this year, mostly because of the snorkeling.  We're not looking for any resort-type activities.  We're not heavy into shopping.  We would be mostly into beach activities, snorkeling if possible, sailing, kayaking, bike riding, and stuff like that.  Any recommendations?  Thanks!


----------



## wcfr1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Lots of man made reefs and wrecks off the Pinellas County coast.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 27, 2008)

Go for Calini!  There has never been a renourishment st Crescent Beach on Siesta Key.  There is the best, flat , fine, white sand beach for walking, bike riding, kayaking, (rentals available).  Lots of bike paths, and free use of bikes at Calini.
I have seen people snorkle at the Point of Rocks (1 block south on beach from Calini), but have not done it myself.  Can't say what it is like to snorkle there, but the beach is awesome....and is TODAY, too


----------



## amanven (Dec 27, 2008)

Unless you choose a location well to the south end of the gulf coast you will likely find the water too cold for much in the water recreation during spring break.  We were at St. Pete's beach in late March 3 years ago and the water temp at that time was 61F.  That was colder than normal for the gulf but even normal temps would still be a long way off from the temperatures your husband would have enjoyed in the Caribbean.  June would probably be better for beach activities and at that time of year the hurricane threat is still low.  The beaches at St. Petersburg and Clearwater are very nice with lots of watersports activities avaliable.


----------



## maddaug (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree with Sherry. Siesta Key sand is like no other. So white and fine, like talcum powder. Longboat Key sand is not that fine powder.

Longboat Key is a great for biking. The path is all up and down the Key. The only thing I did not like about Siesta is the area seems cramed together. Not sure I'd be comfortable on bikes there. Am I missing something? 

Snorkling isn't going to be great on the Gulf. I too have heard about snorking at the point of rocks but we were staying in Longboat Key.

We really liked Longboat Key. We would go to Anna Marie Island for the day, Siesta Key on another day. We were always drawn back to Anna Marie. Old Florida is what we call it. Beautiful area. 

We also liked for the evening to go to St. Armands Circle. Shopping, people watching, eating etc.      Good luck.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 28, 2008)

amanven said:


> Unless you choose a location well to the south end of the gulf coast you will likely find the water too cold for much in the water recreation during spring break.  We were at St. Pete's beach in late March 3 years ago and the water temp at that time was 61F.  That was colder than normal for the gulf but even normal temps would still be a long way off from the temperatures your husband would have enjoyed in the Caribbean.  June would probably be better for beach activities and at that time of year the hurricane threat is still low.  The beaches at St. Petersburg and Clearwater are very nice with lots of watersports activities avaliable.



I disagree about the water temps during spring break time.  We have been on Siesta Key for spring break at Calini from 1985 - 2001, then retired to Siesta in a full-time condo.  Yesterday, water temp was 68 degrees here.(I was in the water, but I am a former Lake Michigan swimmer!) Water temp is usually in the high 70's range during spring break (for us was week 14, first week in April).  My boys spent many hour in the water off Siesta during those years.  During the summer months, water temp is in the mid-high 80's.


----------



## amanven (Dec 28, 2008)

As I said, the 61F water temp was unusually cool for the Gulf but I would think many people would find 68F not that comfortable either.  When we were at St. Pete's there were lots of people on the beach but not a single person was in the water.  It would seem a shame to plan a beach vacation only to find when you get there that you don't want to go into the water. 

On a side note though, we were in Cocoa Beach last March and found the water not too bad (around 72F).  Under normal conditions would/should the Gulf side be warmer than the Atlantic side during mid March?


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Thanks all who responded!   Good news about Cocoa Beach!*



amanven said:


> As I said, the 61F water temp was unusually cool for the Gulf but I would think many people would find 68F not that comfortable either.  When we were at St. Pete's there were lots of people on the beach but not a single person was in the water.  It would seem a shame to plan a beach vacation only to find when you get there that you don't want to go into the water.
> 
> On a side note though, we were in Cocoa Beach last March and found the water not too bad (around 72F).  Under normal conditions would/should the Gulf side be warmer than the Atlantic side during mid March?



I appreciate the side note.  We will be in Cocoa Beach 4/11-4/18.  The last time we were in Cocoa Beach was for an afternoon.  We were staying at Orange Lake and wanted some beach time.  It just happened to be overcast, cool and a bit windy.  The kids went in the water, but I stayed huddled under a blanket.  I think we'll do fine this year though and we're really looking forward to checking it out.


----------

